# Mallets at the KC Great Train Expo



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

The three Mallets (with 40 coal cars) made their first public appearance this weekend running all day (six hours) Saturday and Sunday.  They apparently were quite a hit as the club got several invitations to appear at other shows in Kansas.  It was a great experience to see all the smiles and the kids faces.  I was really taken with the number of folks that stayed for long periods of time to watch.  There was one fellow who came back the next day just to video them running.  The G scale (and DCS) WOW factor strikes again.    

They performed great and produced clouds and clouds of smoke for hours on end.  It was rather funny that after a while of running, the other club members were noting you could smell the smoke at the other end of the facility.  (and this place was huge!) 


















































Thanks to Cliff and Holly for taking all the photos.  


Raymond


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Good pictures (cough, cough) of the smoke. Did you get video that you could post? 

Terl


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I didn't.  It was such a job getting all that up there I didn't want to carry anything else.  I was also concerned about having a place to keep it safely when it wasn't in use.  Next time (which will be in another couple of weeks I think) I'll take some video.  Indoors is the best place to run smoke units, no question.

Raymond


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

What a magnificent sight to behold! Ya gotta love that !  (I know that I certainly do!)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some serious smoke! Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

I really do need to get a Mallet.  

I was once running my LGB mikado at a train show with all scales, and one of the guys from the HO modules group came over to inform me that there was a no-smoke policy.  Now, I don't know if you've seen the whispy smoke that a LGB unit makes, but they would have had a fit if they'd seen the smoke from your Mallets!! 

Mark


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess they didnt pass the "public no smoking law" yet by you Ray..You would have got a ticket..


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of Mallet's are they, Raymond? Aristo? They smoke very well! 
-axdop


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehe  I was really happy with how well the smoked and it was awesome to watch!    

They are Aristo Mallets, and ran great also.  (Of course, I've had to secure probably 20 of the 48 drivers on their axles to keep them secure and had to replace the motor on the front engine set of the third Mallet.)  

Raymond


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photos Raymond...... that alot a smoke on mallet.  Is that a " MTH  smoke odor-free fresh air" ray????
Bryan


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL  why yes it is, except the smell, well..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of smell, smoke and plumes....nothing like the real thing: coal fired!








Both big and little black diamond burners:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Raymond......  They look wonderful.  I'll bet the kids (of all ages) did have a ball with them.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH makes that protosmoke fluid in coal scented formulas, you should try it if you havnt, it really just makes the smoke seem 100X times more real


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lewis suggests adding a drop of candle scent oil to your Aristo smoke fluid. I haven't tried it, but Mrs. Polk says it's lovely.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pics Charles.  I had never seen pics of live steam operating in the winter time.  Nice big plume.  

Thanks Stan it was a great time.  I was really taken aback by all the smiles on the adult faces too!   I mean even many of the mothers seemed to be just as entranced as the kids.  Most women don't seem to take much interest in models trains which I understand.  LOL  It does make all the effort to get all the stuff up there worth it!  There were folks that were looking to get into largescale that I spoke with also and hope it helped nudge them closer to taking the plunge.  If the club keeps inviting me back, I'll keep bring it back.  

Another thing that was interesting was the impression of how much this stuff cost.  There were a couple of folks asking that question with one fellow saying the consist must have cost $15,000.  They were surprised when I said ~$675 per engine with sound and smoke and $30 per car.   We just have to keep working to promote the hobby to those who don't know about it.  A lot of thanks too must go to folks like David Roberts who put so much effort and their own $$ to promote Largescale also.  If it wasn't for them doing the behind the scenes work, none of this would have been possible.

Boy I sure would like to have the smoke smell like coal.  May have to try that.  The idea of the candle scent is a good one too.  Can you get that stuff at Walmart or is that a craft store only type item?  

Raymond


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the MTH coal scented fluid.  I don't think it smells much like a real coal fire, but I guess its a matter of opinion.

Ray - your comments about the impression people have about price is dead on!! I had people assuming that all my locomotives were in the thousands of dollars range.  Truthfully, I have only one engine there, and it is a live steam locomotive that is out of service and not on display!  

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/14/2008 11:08 PM
Unfortunately I didn't.  It was such a job getting all that up there I didn't want to carry anything else.  I was also concerned about having a place to keep it safely when it wasn't in use.  Next time (which will be in another couple of weeks I think) I'll take some video.  Indoors is the best place to run smoke units, no question.

Raymond


No video?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif ooooo whats the world coming to when Ray doesn't video a cool train like that....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifnext time leave one hopper home and replace it with the video camera Ray Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz ........LOL Nice train Ray.
Nick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice Raymond.  Smoke is outa sight.  Yep indoors makes a difference. I'm running a TA unit in my Mallet with DCC and it is awsome also.  Later RJD


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 01/17/2008 5:20 PM
Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/14/2008 11:08 PM
Unfortunately I didn't.  It was such a job getting all that up there I didn't want to carry anything else.  I was also concerned about having a place to keep it safely when it wasn't in use.  Next time (which will be in another couple of weeks I think) I'll take some video.  Indoors is the best place to run smoke units, no question.

Raymond


No video?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif ooooo whats the world coming to when Ray doesn't video a cool train like that....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifnext time leave one hopper home and replace it with the video camera Ray Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz ........LOL Nice train Ray.
Nick

Ray said he didnt want to have to worry about were he set his camera down, or trying to control the trains and video at the same time.  
Maybe next time he can hire a video crew.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

_"Ray said he didnt want to have to worry about were he set his camera down, or trying to control the trains and video at the same time.  
Maybe next time he can hire a video crew." _

  If you all could have seen the crowd that was there, you would relize that trying to run trains and Video at the same time are impossible!!!! The crowds at these shows like to walk between the table where the transformers are and the layout, and the kids do too because they like to chase the trains. So, unless you have your camera in your hand or on a tripod and are eble to stand behind it and hold on to it, it's not going happen. I know because I was there. And I hadn't even thought of bringing the Camcorder. Maybe Ray and myself can get together on this and figure something out. It  _REALLY Impressive_ and _Pretty AWSOME _to watch, not only the train but the kids, young and old alike. 

Cliff


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Dudes... it was a joke between ray and myself  SO relax.................
Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 01/19/2008 10:25 AM
Dudes... it was a joke between ray and myself  SO relax.................
Nick


LOL  I was with you.  LOL

Raymond


----------

